# Tabellenrahmen links und rechts



## lobonegro (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
ich möchte bei einer Tabelle, dass nur links und rechts der Rahmen angezeigt wird.
Ist das ein Befehl von frames oder rules? oder muss ich da mit css arbeiten?
das blöde ist auch, dass es bei firefox gut angezeigt wird, jedoch beim ie zu dick.
hier das bsp: 
www.gc-crew.de 
mfg
lobonegro


----------



## BSA (27. Oktober 2004)

Morgen!

Das musst du mit CSS machen.
Und zwar border-left : 1px solid #000000;

1px = Rahmenstärke
solid = Rahmenart
#000000 = Rahmenfarbe


----------



## lobonegro (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, dann habe ich aber das problem, dass ich oben und unten trotzdem einen dickeren Rahmen hab :/


----------



## SilentWarrior (27. Oktober 2004)

Probier's mal mit cellspacing="0".


----------



## lobonegro (27. Oktober 2004)

hallo
nein, das cellspacing sowie cellpadding sind auf 0, border auch. naja, habs wieder in den alten zustand geändert


----------



## Quaese (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi,


```
<table style="border-width: 0 1px; border-style: solid; border-color: #000000;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
```
Damit sollte die Tabelle einen Rahmen auf der linken und rechten Seite besitzen.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## BSA (27. Oktober 2004)

Den Style, die Stärke und die Farbe kannst du auch alles zusammenfassen mit border.


----------

